# Saban doesn't care about his players



## Bow Only (Dec 8, 2011)

Listen to Evans in the link

by Dan Duquette, Jr

Nick Saban will bring his Alabama Crimson Tide to New Orleans to play LSU in the BCS championship game, but Heath Evans most likely will not be rooting for him.

Evans, the former Miami Dolphin, New England Patriot and New Orleans Saint spoke to 790 The Ticket in Miami on Wednesday morning and recounted a time when Saban reportedly stepped over a convulsing Dolphins player that had collapsed after an early-season practice.

"Nick Saban literally just starts walking in, steps over [offensive lineman] Jeno James convulsing, doesn't say a word, doesn't try to help, goes upstairs, I don't know what he does," Evans recalls.

"He showed no human emotion for one of his best players. He literally stepped over him when four or five grown men are trying to carry Jeno to the training room."

While Evans admits that Saban has had some success coaching at the college level, he does still wonder about his former coach's personality.

"Ultimately, [Saban's] got some ways about him that I'm just like, 'Are you human?' I think he might be a robot."


http://www.nesn.com/2011/12/heath-e...h-stepped-over-convulsing-lineman-withou.html


----------



## Jay Hughes (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 8, 2011)

Old news, but good try


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 8, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Old news, but good try



Let mine be the last response to this silly thread please.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 8, 2011)

Typical "BOWONLY" thread,...doesn't post anything at all of relevancy, then stumbles across something he perceives as negative towards Saban or BAMA and throws it up...not unlike 1 or 2 other Aubbies...but, given their situation can you blame them?...lil bro and all that.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 8, 2011)

Bow Only said:


> Listen to Evans in the link
> 
> by Dan Duquette, Jr
> 
> ...



Heath, You mad Bro? How About you Bow? You Mad? 42-14 stings a bit huh?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 8, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Typical "BOWONLY" thread,...doesn't post anything at all of relevancy, then stumbles across something he perceives as negative towards Saban or BAMA and throws it up...not unlike 1 or 2 other Aubbies...but, given their situation can you blame them?...lil bro and all that.


Ed Zachary


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks for the read Bow only.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 8, 2011)

Who gives a crap.....


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Dec 8, 2011)

AccUbonD said:


> Thanks for the read Bow only.



me too


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 8, 2011)

I love watching some of these Bammers who call people thin skinned run to Saban's defense like a doe coming to protect her little fawn.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 8, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I love watching some of these Bammers who call people thin skinned run to Saban's defense like a doe coming to protect her little fawn.



I know, right... Its like some of these dog fans thinking their team is relevant in college football.  Pathetic!


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 8, 2011)

This is why he loves college so much and hates the NFL. Because in college you can bully kids, you have their future in your hands, power, control. In the NFL there's no power over fully grown men, they don't take that crap, you can cut them, but they'll just find another job somewhere else. They'll tell you to screw off.

Fact is that he's a sociopath. Many sociopaths rise in our society because they focus on themselves succeeding, regardless. He's not hindered by conscience. Because of his success, his behavior and faults are ignored.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 8, 2011)

It appears the story has hit the news cycle. I just found this story on today's news

http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/blog/sh...aban-once-stepped-over-a-conv?urn=nfl-wp13450


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 8, 2011)

*Comin to getcha LESTER!!!*

Get Ready LESTER...

Here we come!!!

R T R


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> It appears the story has hit the news cycle. I just found this story on today's news
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/blog/sh...aban-once-stepped-over-a-conv?urn=nfl-wp13450


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 8, 2011)

Marlin_444 said:


> Get Ready LESTER...
> 
> Here we come!!!
> 
> R T R


 
LSU will be ready...


... to hand Bama their 3rd straight loss to the Tigers! 

GEAUX TIGERS!!!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 8, 2011)

No flame to the fans but this story does not surprise me..


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 8, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> This is why he loves college so much and hates the NFL. Because in college you can bully kids, you have their future in your hands, power, control. In the NFL there's no power over fully grown men, they don't take that crap, you can cut them, but they'll just find another job somewhere else. They'll tell you to screw off.
> 
> Fact is that he's a sociopath. Many sociopaths rise in our society because they focus on themselves succeeding, regardless. He's not hindered by conscience. Because of his success, his behavior and faults are ignored.



being jilted is hard to take...but "sociopath", jeez dude get a grip.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 8, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I love watching some of these Bammers who call people thin skinned run to Saban's defense like a doe coming to protect her little fawn.



he certainly doesn't need my protection,...truth of the matter is Saban is Old school...and unfortunately athletes today, by and large are "lil kitties"....so to speak, prima donnas what ever you like.

I can assure you this,...if Saban didn't "care about his players",...then how in the world does he get so many top recruits?...and have certain players come back when they could go pro?
Afterall...BAMA isn't the only "top tier" program now is it?


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 8, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> being jilted is hard to take...but "sociopath", jeez dude get a grip.



Personally I count it as a blessing. He was/is a horrendous NFL coach. 


And sorry to break it to you but he exhibits ALL the signs. 

Sorry but.....








Great college coach though...probably one of the greatest.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 8, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> Great college coach though...probably one of the greatest.



Almost as good as Les Miles


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 8, 2011)

All right guys, just so EVERYONE sees this. Read it and let it soak in. EVERYONE needs to step back and cool off before posting.


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=661110


----------



## Jay Hughes (Dec 8, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> All right guys, just so EVERYONE sees this. Read it and let it soak in. EVERYONE needs to step back and cool off before posting.
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=661110



Amen!


----------



## golffreak (Dec 8, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> This is why he loves college so much and hates the NFL. Because in college you can bully kids, you have their future in your hands, power, control. In the NFL there's no power over fully grown men, they don't take that crap, you can cut them, but they'll just find another job somewhere else. They'll tell you to screw off.
> 
> Fact is that he's a sociopath. Many sociopaths rise in our society because they focus on themselves succeeding, regardless. He's not hindered by conscience. Because of his success, his behavior and faults are ignored.



 You're right. The man has been coaching for over 30 years. Been successful everywhere except the Dolphins. Gets as much out of his teams as anyone in football, and he only cares about himself. Yep, that's the true definition of a sociopath.


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 9, 2011)

golffreak said:


> You're right. The man has been coaching for over 30 years. Been successful everywhere except the Dolphins. Gets as much out of his teams as anyone in football, and he only cares about himself. Yep, that's the true definition of a sociopath.




There are many parts to coaching.   He has some of them down pat but you have to admit, he does not have a great track record on some ethical and moral parts.


----------



## Bow Only (Dec 9, 2011)

fairhope said:


> Heath, You mad Bro? How About you Bow? You Mad? 42-14 stings a bit huh?


42 - 14 does sting, but it was expected.  We weren't the better team.  I've never heard a bama fan say that when they lost.  


RipperIII said:


> he certainly doesn't need my protection,...truth of the matter is Saban is Old school...and unfortunately athletes today, by and large are "lil kitties"....so to speak, prima donnas what ever you like.
> 
> I can assure you this,...if Saban didn't "care about his players",...then how in the world does he get so many top recruits?...and have certain players come back when they could go pro?
> Afterall...BAMA isn't the only "top tier" program now is it?



A laughable argument!  Saban must care about his players because he gets good recruits.  Brilliant!  He is one of, if not the best recruiters in college football.  He's not even close to being the best gameday coach.  He wins by having better players.  

The article in the OP remains, saban did not care about one of his best players and tried to :nono::nono: everyone who saw what he did.  

Word on the street is that T Boone Pickens has the suitgate pics...........all of them.  He's not happy either.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 9, 2011)

Bow Only said:


> He wins by having better players.



You don't know much about football, do you?  

There's a whole lot more to winning than just having the better players.  If that were the case then UGA should be a contender every year as they consistently rank top 5 - 10.



Bow Only said:


> Word on the street is that T Boone Pickens has the suitgate pics...........all of them.  He's not happy either.



I don't think you will find anyone on this forum, Bama fan or other, that gives a rat's rear end about T Boone Pickens  not being happy.  Is that supposed to put the fear of god into anyone?

Word on the street is that he also has pics of Elvis, Jim, Jimi, and Janis whooping it up on a deserted island along with JFK.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 9, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> There are many parts to coaching.   He has some of them down pat but you have to admit, he does not have a great track record on some ethical and moral parts.



They don't want to listen to common sense.

Tebow fans....Saban fans....Ron Paul fans....etc.

All the same.

Such is life.....

Again..NOT saying he is not an amazing coach...just saying that his personal intersocial decisions are often suspect.


----------



## tigerfan (Dec 9, 2011)

golffreak said:


> You're right. The man has been coaching for over 30 years. Been successful everywhere except the Dolphins. Gets as much out of his teams as anyone in football, and he only cares about himself. Yep, that's the true definition of a sociopath.




I don't really consider him unsuccessful in Miami.  That was an awful team, and yet he compiled a .500 record there.  I still think that he can win at the next level, but like him or not, the guy puts players into the NFL.  As seen in UF, FSU and TN, it's not because of his assistants. 

And yes, this is coming from a die hard LSU fan.

Happy Holidays guys.  Good luck in your bowl games (except you Bama, sorry).


----------



## golffreak (Dec 9, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> There are many parts to coaching.   He has some of them down pat but you have to admit, he does not have a great track record on some ethical and moral parts.



Everyone has their faults. And, if we are going to cast stones at coaches that show a lack of ethics and morals every now and then we need to be casting a wider net.


----------



## golffreak (Dec 9, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> They don't want to listen to common sense.
> 
> Tebow fans....Saban fans....Ron Paul fans....etc.



Actually, my post had as much common sense in it as any post in this thread. I am a Bama fan, but far from a homer. If he or anyone else associated with Bama does something stupid I will call them out on it. I've done it on here before and I will do it again. My post was directed at a poster that called him a sociopath without posting one bit of proof.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 9, 2011)

golffreak said:


> My post was directed at a poster that called him a sociopath without posting one bit of proof.


They also have no idea what a sociopath is.


----------



## golffreak (Dec 9, 2011)

Bow Only said:


> 42 - 14 does sting, but it was expected.  We weren't the better team.  I've never heard a bama fan say that when they lost.



Then you haven't been paying attention. More than a few Bama fans on here were man enough to give AU kudos after last years Iron Bowl. And, this year after the LSU game. The problem is, and Bama fans do this too, that most people on here associate one Bama fan with all of them. Completely ignoring posts that Bama fans post that has any sort of objectivity.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 9, 2011)

David Mills said:


> They also have no idea what a sociopath is.



I am quite positive that I do.  See below.



golffreak said:


> My post was directed at a poster that called him a sociopath without posting one bit of proof.



That would be me....

Direct from The Google...

Glibness and Superficial Charm 


Manipulative and Cunning 
They never recognize the rights of others and see their self-serving behaviors as permissible. They appear to be charming, yet are covertly hostile and domineering, seeing their victim as merely an instrument to be used. They may dominate and humiliate their victims. 


Grandiose Sense of Self 
Feels entitled to certain things as "their right." 


Pathological Lying 
Has no problem lying coolly and easily and it is almost impossible for them to be truthful on a consistent basis. Can create, and get caught up in, a complex belief about their own powers and abilities. Extremely convincing and even able to pass lie detector tests. 

Lack of Remorse, Shame or Guilt 
A deep seated rage, which is split off and repressed, is at their core. Does not see others around them as people, but only as targets and opportunities. 

Shallow Emotions 

Need for Stimulation 
Living on the edge. Verbal outbursts and physical punishments are normal.

Callousness/Lack of Empathy 


Saban exhibits the majority of the above. 

Great traits to have as a college football coach and undoubtably what sets him apart from the rest. Not saying that this doesn't describe 90% of the CFB coaches in America, he just stands out from the rest as his is better than most.

All of the above also fits in quite nicely in the culture of the SEC where shady behavior is not only not frowned upon, it is quite necessary for success.

Still undeniable in its truth though.


----------



## golffreak (Dec 9, 2011)

Not saying the man doesn't have his faults. He has made several comments that have made me shake my head. But, he is far from a sociopath.

http://msn.foxsports.com/collegefootball/story/Nick-Saban-is-a-changed-man-for-the-better-081911


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 9, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> he certainly doesn't need my protection,...truth of the matter is Saban is Old school...and unfortunately athletes today, by and large are "lil kitties"....so to speak, prima donnas what ever you like.
> 
> I can assure you this,...if Saban didn't "care about his players",...then how in the world does he get so many top recruits?...and have certain players come back when they could go pro?
> Afterall...BAMA isn't the only "top tier" program now is it?



I agree with all that and I like his coaching style.  I believe that he does care about his players.  Woody Hayes cared about his too.  Todd Grantham cares about his players.  They all know it.  Those guys just don't take their players to mamby pamby land.

And i wasn't talking to you when I said that.


----------



## riprap (Dec 9, 2011)

Good read.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 9, 2011)

golffreak said:


> Then you haven't been paying attention. More than a few Bama fans on here were man enough to give AU kudos after last years Iron Bowl. And, this year after the LSU game. The problem is, and Bama fans do this too, that most people on here associate one Bama fan with all of them. Completely ignoring posts that Bama fans post that has any sort of objectivity.



Any of you can review my posts and you will find that this is the first time I have brought up 42-14 stinging or anything about the Bama/Barn game. I was reminded numerous times of last years score and asked if it was still stinging. Bow wants to posts only one side of the story. Why wasn't the quote or what is being reported about Saban spending hours after midnight by the mans side in the hospital not mentioned. Look, Saban is a great recruiter and coach. I shake my head alot during some of his pressers and wonder why he has to be so hard on people. Sometimes it is warranted and sometimes not. The guy has his faults but to say he doesn't care about people is just crazy.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 9, 2011)

fairhope said:


> Any of you can review my posts and you will find that this is the first time I have brought up 42-14 stinging or anything about the Bama/Barn game. I was reminded numerous times of last years score and asked if it was still stinging. Bow wants to posts only one side of the story. Why wasn't the quote or what is being reported about Saban spending hours after midnight by the mans side in the hospital not mentioned. Look, Saban is a great recruiter and coach. I shake my head alot during some of his pressers and wonder why he has to be so hard on people. Sometimes it is warranted and sometimes not. The guy has his faults but to say he doesn't care about people is just crazy.



And it's coming from 3rd and 4th hand heresay and as you mention, just one side of the story.  Yet, these same people (such as Bow) making these allegations and slanderous remarks would be livid if they were publically accused with no regards to the other side of the story.

Most people who do this have a huge jealously for those teams/coaches that are more successful than theirs.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 9, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> I am quite positive that I do.  See below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's easy to copy and paste information.  I can copy and paste quadratic equations, doesn't mean I know what they mean.

Also, I am just guessing that you are not qualified to diagnose anyone.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 9, 2011)

David Mills said:


> It's easy to copy and paste information.  I can copy and paste quadratic equations, doesn't mean I know what they mean.
> 
> Also, I am just guessing that you are not qualified to diagnose anyone.



Where did I say I was qualified to diagnose again?

And I TOLD you that's what I did.

Do yourself a favor and READ what I copy and pasted instead of simply reacting.  I know exactly what I posted and I know exactly what it means.

You folks defend his character like it's your job.  Nick's never had a pappy like ya'll folks.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 9, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> Where did I say I was qualified to diagnose again?
> 
> And I TOLD you that's what I did.
> 
> ...



Man, you make Forrest Gump look like a certified genius.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 9, 2011)

David Mills said:


> It's easy to copy and paste information.  I can copy and paste quadratic equations, doesn't mean I know what they mean.
> 
> Also, I am just guessing that you are not qualified to diagnose anyone.



Seriously?  Quadratic equations aren't that hard.  And I'm a dumb UGA fan.:trampoline:


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 9, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> They don't want to listen to common sense.
> 
> Tebow fans....Saban fans....Ron Paul fans....etc.
> 
> ...



That is the greatest comparison I have ever seen here.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 9, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Seriously?  Quadratic equations aren't that hard.  And I'm a dumb UGA fan.:trampoline:



Well, have at it Eienstein.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 9, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Well, have at it Eienstein.



Offending you is so easy.

How am i going to show my work on the computer?  As you say, I could just google the answer and you would never know.

Just found this funny from a guy who once looked down his nose at me and said, "Yeah well, unlike UGA, Alabama is an istitution of higher learning." LOL.

I'm done.  Carry on.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 9, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Offending you is so easy.
> 
> How am i going to show my work on the computer?  As you say, I could just google the answer and you would never know.
> 
> ...



Excuse my limited book learnin, but what is a "istitution"?


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 9, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Excuse my limited book learnin, but what is a "istitution"?



I guess that is what they call those places with lots of books and students in the state of Alabama.

I was quoting you, remember?  LOL.

...and I think you meant AN institution er istitution as it were.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Dec 9, 2011)

Funny how the players get along better than the fans...it sure would be nice to read a thread where there was some good discussion rather than all the hate between fan bases...

Someone posted a good story on TR3 and someone had to post something derogatory just to stir the pot. Bama fans are just as guilty but to tell you the truth, it is getting old real quick.

Rant over....


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 9, 2011)

Jay Hughes said:


> Funny how the players get along better than the fans...it sure would be nice to read a thread where there was some good discussion rather than all the hate between fan bases...
> 
> Someone posted a good story on TR3 and someone had to post something derogatory just to stir the pot. Bama fans are just as guilty but to tell you the truth, it is getting old real quick.
> 
> Rant over....



I was just giving David a little of the crap he gives us.

But you're right.  It gets old when when that's all it is.  The board used to be a lot better.  I think it's going to get better soon one way or the other from some of the warnings I'm seeing posted in the forum.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Dec 9, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I was just giving David a little of the crap he gives us.
> 
> But you're right.  It gets old when when that's all it is.  The board used to be a lot better.  I think it's going to get better soon one way or the other from some of the warnings I'm seeing posted in the forum.



I sure hope so!


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 9, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Man, you make Forrest Gump look like a certified genius.









No need to throw personal insults.....  if your mad just say so...







Like I insulted your family or something...  geez. Your gonna get us all thrown out of this joint.   Not like I called you a gator fan or something.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 9, 2011)

To Bow only:...if he was such a jerk as described, then he would not get the recruits, nor would his players play for him...pretty simple, lots of other schools to go to.
To Tj:...hate to break it to ya, but the dolphin organization has been crap for decades, before Saban got there and long since he left...I know, The Dolphins were one of my favorite teams...way back in the 70's and 80's


----------



## GAranger1403 (Dec 9, 2011)

Good grief!!!!! Saban does not take coaching near as serious as some of you take posting! LOL


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 9, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> No need to throw personal insults.....  if your mad just say so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some of these guys don't have much of a sense of humor I'm afraid.


----------



## runs with scissors (Dec 9, 2011)

Bla Bla Bla....


----------



## Bow Only (Dec 10, 2011)

Great read!  Too much for me even to comment on everything.  To whoever said that it takes more than great recruits to win and mentioned UGA, you are correct.  I think Richt needs a different offensive coordinator.  I was referring to gameday adjustments.  I think saban is only average in that department.  It's probably the only thing he is average at.  




RipperIII said:


> To Bow only:...if he was such a jerk as described, then he would not get the recruits, nor would his players play for him...pretty simple, lots of other schools to go to.
> To Tj:...hate to break it to ya, but the dolphin organization has been crap for decades, before Saban got there and long since he left...I know, The Dolphins were one of my favorite teams...way back in the 70's and 80's



Saban is smooth and a slick talker.  He talks the best game.  I mean, how many best Jack linebackers he's ever seen can you have?  He stacks them like cordwood. I didn't say he was a jerk, just that he didn't care for his players.  The incident in Miami shows that.  He might have sat with Jeno for hours in the hospital, but at that point, he knew he had messed up.  He was dealing with grown men, not young adolescents.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 10, 2011)

You guys sound like the Occupy Wall Street crowd.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 10, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> You guys sound like th Occupy Wall Street crowd.



Honey Badger don't care...


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 10, 2011)

This thread is a great example of why I don't post as much anymore. I used to post alot and had many great debates but besides 1 or 2 posters, long since banned, it never got to personal or serious. I like to joke alot but anymore, even a joke gets some rilled up. It seems that if you don't tell them how great their team or coach is, they will just pound on you with rediculous comments. 

I wasn't even going to comment on Saban but while reading this thread I was watching the Heisman award show and was struck by Sabans actions even in a fun setting as that. They asked the Honeybear, or whatever they call him, what he thought about Saban and Miles sitting by each other. The camera shot then was on them both and Miles was laughing and a couple of times looked at Saban but Saban would have none of it. He forced a smile but looked straight ahead and you could tell he was ready to get it over with and had no intentions of acknowledging Miles on national tv. Just thought it was funny I noticed that while reading this thread.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 11, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> This thread is a great example of why I don't post as much anymore. I used to post alot and had many great debates but besides 1 or 2 posters, long since banned, it never got to personal or serious. I like to joke alot but anymore, even a joke gets some rilled up. It seems that if you don't tell them how great their team or coach is, they will just pound on you with rediculous comments.
> 
> I wasn't even going to comment on Saban but while reading this thread I was watching the Heisman award show and was struck by Sabans actions even in a fun setting as that. They asked the Honeybear, or whatever they call him, what he thought about Saban and Miles sitting by each other. The camera shot then was on them both and Miles was laughing and a couple of times looked at Saban but Saban would have none of it. He forced a smile but looked straight ahead and you could tell he was ready to get it over with and had no intentions of acknowledging Miles on national tv. Just thought it was funny I noticed that while reading this thread.



Yep.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 11, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> This thread is a great example of why I don't post as much anymore. I used to post alot and had many great debates but besides 1 or 2 posters, long since banned, it never got to personal or serious. I like to joke alot but anymore, even a joke gets some rilled up. It seems that if you don't tell them how great their team or coach is, they will just pound on you with rediculous comments.
> 
> I wasn't even going to comment on Saban but while reading this thread I was watching the Heisman award show and was struck by Sabans actions even in a fun setting as that. They asked the Honeybear, or whatever they call him, what he thought about Saban and Miles sitting by each other. The camera shot then was on them both and Miles was laughing and a couple of times looked at Saban but Saban would have none of it. He forced a smile but looked straight ahead and you could tell he was ready to get it over with and had no intentions of acknowledging Miles on national tv. Just thought it was funny I noticed that while reading this thread.



Some folks are wound up a little too tightly about their football teams. Imagine what will happen around here on January 10th if LSU beats Bama for the third straight time. There will be more whining and crying than a bunch of teenage girls at a cancelled Justin Bieber concert.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Some folks are wound up a little too tightly about their football teams. Imagine what will happen around here on January 10th if LSU beats Bama for the third straight time. There will be more whining and crying than a bunch of teenage girls at a cancelled Justin Bieber concert.



The forum will be shut down.  I don't see any way around it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Some folks are wound up a little too tightly about their football teams. Imagine what will happen around here on January 10th if LSU beats Bama for the third straight time. There will be more whining and crying than a bunch of teenage girls at a cancelled Justin Bieber concert.



Not all of us. I really thought LSU would be playing OK State, but the unthinkable happened and as the teams lost thru the weeks we ended at #2 again. It'll be the first time in history and probably the last, that a rematch has happened. I have no idea who will win, but know that the debate will live on forever if Bama wins.

As far as Saban, we've had threads pop up every year like this one. We get it. His coaching style and personality rubs a lot of people the wrong way, but he is successful and for a fanbase as crazy as ours, thats what matters most.

 I do have a question for you LSU fans that i haven't seen before. Was Saban like this at LSU when he was there?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I do have a question for you LSU fans that i haven't seen before. Was Saban like this at LSU when he was there?



Yes and they loved him for it.  I got that from some LSU fans.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Not all of us. I really thought LSU would be playing OK State, but the unthinkable happened and as the teams lost thru the weeks we ended at #2 again. It'll be the first time in history and probably the last, that a rematch has happened. I have no idea who will win, but know that the debate will live on forever if Bama wins.
> 
> As far as Saban, we've had threads pop up every year like this one. We get it. His coaching style and personality rubs a lot of people the wrong way, but he is successful and for a fanbase as crazy as ours, thats what matters most.
> 
> I do have a question for you LSU fans that i haven't seen before. Was Saban like this at LSU when he was there?



I wasn't talking about you Robert. Every fan base has their extremes. There are some really cool Bama guys on here that can take a joke along with some good-natured ribbing. Then there are a few that seem like someone peed in their Wheaties every morning and have nothing but hatred for anything that isn't pro-Bama.

As for Saban, there is no doubt that he is a great coach. He just needs to learn how to relax more and have a good time enjoying life. The shot of him and Les Miles sitting together last night at the Heisman ceremony was the picture worth a thousand words.

I appreciate what Saban did for LSU, but LSU also made Saban what he is today. It was those kids on the field back in 2003 that made him a championship coach. And yes, he was like that back at LSU, it rubbed a lot of people wrong but folks accepted it since he was winning.

As for me, I respect his coaching abilities. But I lost all respect for the man when he stood up before that podium in Miami several years ago and lied to the everyone by saying "I don't know how many times I have to say this. I am not going to be the football coach at Alabama."


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 11, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> This thread is a great example of why I don't post as much anymore. I used to post alot and had many great debates but besides 1 or 2 posters, long since banned, it never got to personal or serious. I like to joke alot but anymore, even a joke gets some rilled up. It seems that if you don't tell them how great their team or coach is, they will just pound on you with rediculous comments.
> 
> I wasn't even going to comment on Saban but while reading this thread I was watching the Heisman award show and was struck by Sabans actions even in a fun setting as that. They asked the Honeybear, or whatever they call him, what he thought about Saban and Miles sitting by each other. The camera shot then was on them both and Miles was laughing and a couple of times looked at Saban but Saban would have none of it. He forced a smile but looked straight ahead and you could tell he was ready to get it over with and had no intentions of acknowledging Miles on national tv. Just thought it was funny I noticed that while reading this thread.



I don't remember a good member being ban and there still bad ones here that need to go. I'm  just a everyday reader now mostly.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 11, 2011)

AccUbonD said:


> I don't remember a good member being ban and there still bad ones here that need to go. I'm  just a everyday reader now mostly.



...and the rest of us are thankful for that


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 11, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> This thread is a great example of why I don't post as much anymore. I used to post alot and had many great debates but besides 1 or 2 posters, long since banned, it never got to personal or serious. I like to joke alot but anymore, even a joke gets some rilled up. It seems that if you don't tell them how great their team or coach is, they will just pound on you with rediculous comments.
> 
> I wasn't even going to comment on Saban but while reading this thread I was watching the Heisman award show and was struck by Sabans actions even in a fun setting as that. They asked the Honeybear, or whatever they call him, what he thought about Saban and Miles sitting by each other. The camera shot then was on them both and Miles was laughing and a couple of times looked at Saban but Saban would have none of it. He forced a smile but looked straight ahead and you could tell he was ready to get it over with and had no intentions of acknowledging Miles on national tv. Just thought it was funny I noticed that while reading this thread.


Kinda like you defending Tattoo tressle


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Honey Badger don't care...


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 12, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Kinda like you defending Tattoo tressle



AH, NOOOO, I never defended Tressel. Not once I found out he lied. I actually said many times on here, I was hoping a change was comming even though I think Tressel was a fantastic coach. 

You must have missed those threads so I'll give you a pass.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 12, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Kinda like you defending Tattoo tressle



Would be a great debate....

If true.  

Snook jumped off the Tressel love wagon like it was on fire.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 12, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> Would be a great debate....
> 
> If true.
> 
> Snook jumped off the Tressel love wagon like it was on fire.



Very well said!!! I really hated to see Tressel go but I just can't get past lying. My 2 boys will tell you there are a few things I can let slide from time to time but Lying is not one of them.


----------



## riprap (Dec 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Not all of us. I really thought LSU would be playing OK State, but the unthinkable happened and as the teams lost thru the weeks we ended at #2 again. It'll be the first time in history and probably the last, that a rematch has happened. I have no idea who will win, but know that the debate will live on forever if Bama wins.
> 
> As far as Saban, we've had threads pop up every year like this one. We get it. His coaching style and personality rubs a lot of people the wrong way, but he is successful and for a fanbase as crazy as ours, thats what matters most.
> 
> I do have a question for you LSU fans that i haven't seen before. Was Saban like this at LSU when he was there?



Florida and Florida State was a rematch or did you mean a rematch of LSU/bama?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2011)

riprap said:


> Florida and Florida State was a rematch or did you mean a rematch of LSU/bama?



I meant a rematch in the BCS era. Wasn't the  UF/FSU rematch pre- BCS?


----------



## riprap (Dec 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I meant a rematch in the BCS era. Wasn't the  UF/FSU rematch pre- BCS?



OK, thought you were talking all-time. 

I don't see the current system sticking around much longer, but if it does a media darling like a Michigan/Ohio State rematch or a USC/Notre Dame match up could be a reality if these teams ever make it back to the top. I didn't think the re-match of bama/lsu would have ever happened.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 13, 2011)

riprap said:


> OK, thought you were talking all-time.
> 
> I don't see the current system sticking around much longer, but if it does a media darling like a Michigan/Ohio State rematch or a USC/Notre Dame match up could be a reality if these teams ever make it back to the top. I didn't think the re-match of bama/lsu would have ever happened.



Apparently you must have been sleeping in 06?

Based on your comment you would have to agree that you are wrong, right? UM/OSU is no more a media darling than the top teams in the sec and the facts prove that out. Just another example of perception argued as reality!!!


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 13, 2011)

This is one of those threads that probably isn't sports related and probably could have been in the spiritual forum so Saban maybe could get a few prayers. Saban is one of those guys if you come across him with some type of traumatic injury from a wreck or what not you let him bleed out.

Oh and for the folks with a guilty conscience don't let him bleed out because you know how he is, let him bleed out and tell yourself I don't know what to do. That way your good and not on the same level as him.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 13, 2011)

AccUbonD said:


> This is one of those threads that probably isn't sports related and probably could have been in the spiritual forum so Saban maybe could get a few prayers. Saban is one of those guys if you come across him with some type of traumatic injury from a wreck or what not you let him bleed out.
> 
> Oh and for the folks with a guilty conscience don't let him bleed out because you know how he is, let him bleed out and tell yourself I don't know what to do. That way your good and not on the same level as him.


Number five gettin under your skin a bit I see. Anyway, roll tide baby.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 13, 2011)

Matthew6 said:


> Number five gettin under your skin a bit I see. Anyway, roll tide baby.



Drop your colors for minute and be a human being, geeez.  We would have to let this guy go man.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 13, 2011)

Just wondering about all this Nick Saban hate going on.  For the folks that have expressed hate including the "letting him bleed out"; do any of you actually know him?  So many seem to know his psychological make up, his morals, ethics, etc,.  Normally it takes a psychologist or therapist many sessions with an individual in order to diagnose their patient, but some folks here are able to do it by just seeing him on TV; that's absolutely remarkable.  But to say something about letting someone die just because they coach a team you don't like is evil and appalling, especially when you don't even know the person.


----------



## LipRipper45 (Dec 13, 2011)

Personally, Nic Saban is on of the greatest coaches in football today. He is an awesome recruiter and he does care about his Alabama players. If I had to pay a guy millions of dollars to be out of shape and pass out during practice I would step over him to.
My dad played for alabama back in the days of the Bear. He is considered one of the best coaches if not the best college coach of all time. He didn't take back talk from his players either. he would just cut you and be glad he didn't have a sissy on his team. they weren't even allowed facial hair on his team much less tattoos and sweat bands.
would you rather him rape his players like those Penn State boys? didn't think so.
and as far as Alabama auburn goes they are both great universities giving kids an opportunity to be successful in life and thats something to be proud of for both schools.
RMFT


----------



## riprap (Dec 13, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> Apparently you must have been sleeping in 06?
> 
> Based on your comment you would have to agree that you are wrong, right? UM/OSU is no more a media darling than the top teams in the sec and the facts prove that out. Just another example of perception argued as reality!!!



I am always wrong.


----------



## LipRipper45 (Dec 13, 2011)

LSU is a great team too..no one thought Bama would be going to the National Championship but in a series of very fortunate events we are and it's going to be a great showdown!! As far as Georgia goes you guys Kicked some booty winning your conference..


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 13, 2011)

LipRipper45 said:


> LSU is a great team too..no one thought Bama would be going to the National Championship but in a series of very fortunate events we are and it's going to be a great showdown!! As far as Georgia goes you guys Kicked some booty winning your conference..



LSU won the conference. Georgia won the east division. 

Bring on Bama!

GEAUX TIGERS!!!


----------



## Bow Only (Dec 14, 2011)

LipRipper45 said:


> Personally, Nic Saban is on of the greatest coaches in football today. He is an awesome recruiter and he does care about his Alabama players.* If I had to pay a guy millions of dollars to be out of shape and pass out during practice I would step over him to.*My dad played for alabama back in the days of the Bear. He is considered one of the best coaches if not the best college coach of all time. He didn't take back talk from his players either. he would just cut you and be glad he didn't have a sissy on his team. they weren't even allowed facial hair on his team much less tattoos and sweat bands.
> would you rather him rape his players like those Penn State boys? didn't think so.
> and as far as Alabama auburn goes they are both great universities giving kids an opportunity to be successful in life and thats something to be proud of for both schools.
> RMFT



Wow.


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 14, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Just wondering about all this Nick Saban hate going on.  For the folks that have expressed hate including the "letting him bleed out"; do any of you actually know him?



Do you actually KNOW any of the players that you have constantly flamed here for the entire time you have been a member of this board?

I highly doubt it.


Its just like everything else, people love to flame until they are on the hot end.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 14, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Do you actually KNOW any of the players that you have constantly flamed here for the entire time you have been a member of this board?
> 
> I highly doubt it.
> 
> ...



1. I've never wished anyone to die
2. I have not flamed their personality

I know you are referring to my condemnation of Cam Newton, I'n not going to open that can of worms again but will say that I never said he or his dad was evil and deserved to die.  Huge difference.


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 14, 2011)

David Mills said:


> 1. I've never wished anyone to die
> 2. I have not flamed their personality
> 
> I know you are referring to my condemnation of Cam Newton, I'n not going to open that can of worms again but will say that I never said he or his dad was evil and deserved to die.  Huge difference.




Im not saying anyone should die or that you did.   But I am sure you see my point.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 14, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Im not saying anyone should die or that you did.   But I am sure you see my point.



Sure I see youir point.  

So, why single me out when you have 2 or 3 others on this board who continually harrass and badger me and and a couple of others?  Seems to me that the language being used about wanting someone to die is something that should be discouraged by the administration instead of singling me out who is one of the targets of such language.

I may say a few things, some in jest, some to tease, and some serious, but there are certain boundries even I won't cross.  But, I guess it's OK for some folks.


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 14, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Sure I see youir point.
> 
> So, why single me out when you have 2 or 3 others on this board who continually harrass and badger me and and a couple of others?
> 
> ...




I agree once again

Kind of like the people here that were hoping Nick Fairly would get injured last year.  But he does not play for Bama so it was funny.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 14, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I agree once again
> 
> Kind of like the people here that were hoping Nick Fairly would get injured last year.  But he does not play for Bama so it was funny.



Nope, wishing injury upon any player is not funny, still a far cry from wishing someone to die.  I certainly would not have minded if Fairly had to miss the bama game as long as it was not a permanent injury;  maybe something like a hangnail, bad haircut, etc,.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 14, 2011)

riprap said:


> I am always wrong.



Don't worry, my wife tells me I'm always wrong so you are in good company.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 14, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> Don't worry, my wife tells me I'm always wrong so you are in good company.



Ditto....


----------



## Jay Hughes (Dec 14, 2011)

1 Corinthians 14:20 KJV

Brethren, be not children in understanding: howbeit in malice be ye children, but in understanding be men.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 14, 2011)

Jay Hughes said:


> 1 Corinthians 14:20 KJV
> 
> Brethren, be not children in understanding: howbeit in malice be ye children, but in understanding be men.



Thanks for providing a real perspective


----------



## Jay Hughes (Dec 14, 2011)

:wreath:





David Mills said:


> Thanks for providing a real perspective


----------

